# By 'eck, I've got a dab on!



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The sweat, sorry perspiration, is running off me!

The snow that didn't fall on America the other day has landed on my drive this morning.

I have got a Snow-shifter but, conveniently for her, she doesn't feel very well today and I've had to get the snow shovel out myself and clear the drive. 

Great piles of snow are dotted around and if anyone else going passed the house asks if I'm making Snowmen they'll get a smack!

Shouldn't people over the official retirement age have their own Council Worker – a bloke they can call out at times like this and do the work for them?

I'll send Dennis Skinner, my MP, an email on the subject and get his opinion.

Off for a shower now.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Shower?

You wimp!

Roll around naked in the snow - like a real man. :lol:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

As most of us tend to be north of 50, be aware that clearing snow in the States is a great way of triggering a heart attack. Let them slip.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember going out and knocking on doors to earn dosh for clearing snow, I wondef how many of the chuby little ****s will bother nowadays, I was also unemployed ond Winter for a while and thd dole office made us clear snow in the town center, not much chan e of thst either these days.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Camdoon said:


> As most of us tend to be north of 50, be aware that clearing snow in the States is a great way of triggering a heart attack. Let them slip.


NO NO NO,

Let them clear the snow preferably bare headed

Think of the glut of cheap campers and merry widows to be consoled

OH! let it snow, let it snow let it snow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Snowed for almost 5 mins today and then promptly thawed that's all so far this year must be the name where we live Freezewater enfield all the hot air from politicians keeping greater london warm.

John and Angela


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't think I will bother with my drive. First of all it is 350 yards long, and secondly I am in Marrakesh :lol: 

But it does remind me of a tale my daughter who lives in Leytonstone east London told me. She had as a result of an appeal by Walthamstowe council voluteered to be a "snow angel", that is to sweep clean the pavement in her street for pedestrians.

Come november last year a council van called around with a snow shovwel and flouresant tabbard. First snow May being Mary gets up earlier and is eagarly clearing the pavement. She hadn't expected a lot of thanks but was slightly put off by the looks she got. It wasn't until she had finished and a chat with one of her neighbours that she realised that everyone thought she was doing community service for a misdemeanour

Dick


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Cleared our drive twice today and forecasted to get some more tonight.  I get some funny looks from neighbours ,i think it's not fashionable to shovel snow anymore rather struggle like flip to get the car out instead :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just taken our dog out for the first of his three evening walks and I've got a dab on again!

The pub opposite has one car on the car park, it that was 'abandoned' this morning in the snow storm, and the path of the trail we walk on is solid ice - I nearly went arm over tips a couple of times.

My drive has a smattering of snow, the wind is bl**dy bitter and the dog's just come up to me looking ready for another walk.

I'll be glad when the 'bar' opens at nine-o-clock!

And it's Peter Hain on Question Time tonight – so the tele should get some abuse later on.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I misread your opening post

Very disappointed   

Aldra


----------

